# Accountant even necessary for this?



## fruber (Jul 23, 2017)

First time im adding Uber to my tax return and i'm contemplating getting an accountant, but my return seems too easy that it shouldnt be needed:

1) I've a normal fulltime job which i'll get a PAYG slip.
2) Any non related Uber deductions are easily worked out.
3) I ONLY do UberEats.
4) I've a seperate bank account with only uber earnings so I know exactly what i've been paid as income from them.
5) I've no Uber deductions worth mentioning (depreciation, car wash etc) - I can work out the number of kms i've done for ubereats (with my logbook), so I can use the cents per km method, and it's less than 5000kms easy. I've got fuel receipts, which i'm sure is less than the cents/km method im deducting.

Am I missing something? Seems too easy....


----------



## fruber (Jul 23, 2017)

So using the cents per km method, I worked out that my deduction is $200 more than my income I made on Eats. That sound right?


----------



## Mehmet2 (Sep 7, 2017)

Call Ato if you missing out anything but because uber income And deductions so complex sometime person works at ato doesnt even know.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

fruber said:


> So using the cents per km method, I worked out that my deduction is $200 more than my income I made on Eats. That sound right?


Probably, many drivers are running at a loss, or occasionaly just breaking even.

The situation is many drivers look at the app and say "look, I earnt $XXX dollars" and have little, or no, idea of the cost of running a vehicle.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

fruber , as long as you've got a basic understanding of income v deductions you should be right.
if you declare all taxable income, and include all taxable deductions (including depreciation) , have reciepts and can produce them, there is no need to get an accountant to prepare your return. Unless you are a "company" then you must be a registered tax agent to file.
there is plenty of information out there from the ATO website itself. while your average Joey Lunchbucket might find it beyond them, a little bit of research and knowledge will see you right.
if you get stuck anywhere PM me, I'll try to help, or at least point you in the right direction.


----------



## fruber (Jul 23, 2017)

thanks for the help guys.

it should be fine - as I said before, I dont really care about the costs of running the car - it's old enough for me not to care anyway.


----------



## DurrrrrHurrrrr (Feb 13, 2018)

fruber said:


> So using the cents per km method, I worked out that my deduction is $200 more than my income I made on Eats. That sound right?


Sad thing is this could well be correct


----------



## Carltonstreet (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi guys
Whats are the expenses can claim in logbook method and what about deductions. Like all fuels and car wash maintenance etc etc we claim in logbook then it can not be in deductions? Can someone enlighten ?


----------

